# Anything happening in portland ME



## Riku (Sep 27, 2018)

looking to stay there for sometime


----------



## ScumRag (Sep 27, 2018)

Kinda interested in pursuing Maine as a long term destination myself.


----------



## Deleted member 23866 (Jan 7, 2019)

interested in this too. i know of a few art spaces but no housing or anything like that. heard there's cheap + plentiful land around auburn tho


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have spent a bit of time up there. Peaks Island is cool & there are summer tourism type jobs that might have housing included. Its a short ferry ride away from downtown Portland and a pretty cool place. There are some other harbor islands accessible from Portland too. The rule of thumb with Maine is the further you go North the cheaper it gets. Portland is the big city up there but its not impossible to find peeps not too far away from the city. If longterm was my aim, I would head up North & away from the coast. Theres lots of hunting camps & really cheap land/houses.


----------

